# sold



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

$20 - hagen, good condition. FIRM.

pick up only. Langley BC


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

photos, please?


----------



## swordtail (Apr 24, 2010)

What are the dimensions please?


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

sorry its sold.


----------

